# Willys pics for Danielqr79 :-)



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

As promised here are some pics of Willy  My thoughts and prayers will be with you for a speedy recovery  Sorry its so much lol I went overboard lol I was trying to show you how full a life he has despite having 3 legs lol


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Poor baby  What happened to him?


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Aww! Poor Willy!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Willy RUNNING lol


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw thanks for sharing those. Willy is such a doll. Just goes to show how amazingly adaptable they are. He's made an amazing recovery. 

Best of luck to your little one, Danielqr79. Will be thinking of him, please keep us posted. x


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## Danielqr79 (May 24, 2010)

Thank you very much for the pics, at least I know what to expect when I go pick koko up on friday, I'm glad to see willy doing good and looking great, It makes me a little bit less depressed.

Thank you


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

Aw, what cute little guy! So glad he is still living large on three legs!!!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

That's jut amazing how well they adapt after something like that!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Aww what a sweetie! Can I ask what happened to him?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet Willy. My heart melts when I look at him. Such a trooper and lovin' life!!! 

Thanks for posting these Tracilea.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

He looks so happy! What a gorgeous pup!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Willy is my hero :hello1::hello1::hello1:


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I LOVE WILLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and I haven't even met him haha Any friend of my grandson is a friend of mine lmao 

Cujo is a young man now! Love him!!!!! 

Love all the 4 some!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh bless poor Willy. What happened to the little cutie pie? So gladhe's doing better though.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I just Love willy, Bless his heart. He looks really happy, I hope he continues to have the best life ever.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

You are very welcome for the pics  I had looked and looked on the internet before Willy went in for his surgery and I found no chihuahua amputation pictures. I found alot of bigger dogs, but to me it wasn't the same. I wanted to see chihuahua ones. Do a search for Cassie's Three-legged dog club  You can also do a search for Dog amputation. There are a few helpful sites 

Thank you to everyone for the lovely comments!  Willy is my heart dog! I love that wee boy to bits and bits. He is such a little love. And I know he returns my love ten fold. I see it when he looks at me  I recieved such wonderful support here during the aganizing months before and after Willys surgery.
It was a blessing for me to post these because it was nice to have a look over the last year and see just how far that wee lil boy has come lol Its kinda funny because he is "normal" to me. It is rare that I think about his 3 legs. There is nothing that boy can't do lol In fact he just loves to tease Cujo because wee lil Cujo isn't big enough to jump up on the couch so when they are play fighting Willy jumps up on the couch and I swear he is grinning down at Cujo lol he then jumps down again, runs across the room, then zooms back up on the couch again lol its SOOOOOOOOOOO funny, and Cujo barks his wee lil arrrrrooooo as if to say NO FAIR! lol
I remember my terror following his surgery when he was allowed to be "free" and that lil stinker would do NOTHING but jump on and off the couch! lol
For those who were not here and don't know about Willy, he was dropped by my cousins little girl during a family visit. We can't go back and change it, so we must always look forward and just love Willy to bits because he is my special lil boy


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

I just love Willy


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww what cute pics!!!


----------



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

He is an example of overcoming that we must learn it from...It does exist life after a 'tragedy' like it.


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

awww. what a handsome guy. 


He seems to get along just well after surgery and stuff.


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

oh bless him what a cute boy and well done to him and thanks for telling us what happened


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

He is a very special and strong little guy. We should all learn from him . No matter how bad life is you should get up and enjoy it like nothing ever happened. Go Willy!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

I had seen this thread before. Today I am in awe of his recovery. He is such a special trooper. Animals are so adaptable. They except their fate with out question. No pity or regret. We can learn so much from them. Amazing!!!!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Willy is and will always be a HERO.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I *love* Willy......


----------



## Clementine (Jun 28, 2011)

Those are amazing. I have a client with a three legged Pit Bull who is loving his life too. Willy looks so happy. He doesn't care that he has three legs, and he has a wonderful loving home with you!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

He's looking good Tracilea...


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Willy will always hold a special place in my heart. Love him!


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

willy is so adorable!!!! great post!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Now there is inspiration for all of us! Life goes on no matter what, we all 
have choices. Little Willy chose to be happy, therefore he is. What a hero.
Best wishes for Willy, hope he lives a very long & happy life!
He is absolutely beautiful.


----------

